

Tool of the Day: Titanpad: Etherpad Reincarnated  - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2010/04/etherpad-reincarnated/

======
biaxident
Are there any new features with this incarnation?

I was really hoping people would take the original Etherpad and run with it,
but instead there have just been numerous sites running the original code
base.

~~~
mortuus
No new features, just a stable Etherpad.

About: _TitanPad was launched to provide an EtherPad setup which is unrelated
to any commercial and political entities. Its goal is to offer a stable
service through proper operating._

------
b-man
Why not just use gobby[1]?

[1] <http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/>

------
ApolloRising
Will it allow private pads?

